# Lower Blue flows



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

A few days ago?! Dillon is choking....gotta go back up at some point to make room for spring.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Definitely still doable in a kayak. Some nice big waves in there at this level


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Lower Blue flows below Green Mountain*

Hi all,
Flows are still bouncing around a little bit. We're back up to a release of about 700 cfs from Green Mountain Dam to the Lower Blue. I'm guessing that will stay in place for about a week--although, when I guess, the weather often proves me wrong.

Every year is different, but we do typically see Green Mountain releases come on in late summer and early fall. So it's not too unusual to see releases of above 500 cfs down the Lower Blue well into October.

Best,
Kara


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Kara,

I see the flows came up. Any insight on whether that will last through the weekend, or too early to tell?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Bump ...so hopefully Kara sees my inquiry


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

If you're on Facebook you can ask her on her page called "Kara at Work" found here: https://www.facebook.com/kara.atwork?fref=ts

Or on the green mtn page here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Green-Mountain-Reservoir/163280020389109


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Jen. I'm anti-FB, but will bookmark these.


----------

